# Name Ideas for Stump Grinding Company



## ppw350z (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Looking for a little help picking out a name for my stump grinding business. I am located in Southern New Jersey. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 8, 2010)

*Joisey boys stump and body removal 

we grind it all youse got a problem wif dat?
*
: jeez I'm bored.


----------



## ppw350z (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice Treeslayer! I just don't think the locals will appreciate that.


----------



## yooper (Jan 8, 2010)

munchkin stump removal


----------



## lxt (Jan 8, 2010)

If you were looking for serious help????? Im not sure your gonna find it! just put your name in front of stump Grinding service... thats what every one here does!



LXT..............


----------



## ozzy42 (Jan 8, 2010)

*True story*

There was an old menonite guy ,Ely Miller aka: Millers stump grinding 
in Sarasota that had one arm amputated above the elbow.
We all just called him the stump guy as he would jokinly refer himself as.

I'm not posting this to be little him in anyway what-so-ever ,as he was one of the most honest,hard working old guy you could ever meet.
No disability check for Ely ever.Told me he lost in it some farm machinery as a child.
And yes,he could rake and use a pitchfork as well.He would rest the long end of the handle on his stub and his full arm on the lower end.

We could use more Americans with his attitude.


----------



## ozzy42 (Jan 8, 2010)

lxt said:


> If you were looking for serious help????? Im not sure your gonna find it! just put your name in front of stump Grinding service... thats what every one here does!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT..............



:agree2: What he said ^


----------



## ppw350z (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks guys got a name


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 8, 2010)

ppw350z said:


> Thanks guys got a name



which is............................????????????????


----------



## Grace Tree (Jan 8, 2010)

lxt said:


> If you were looking for serious help????? Im not sure your gonna find it! just put your name in front of stump Grinding service... thats what every one here does!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT..............



it's YOUR NAME STUMP GRINDING SERVICE


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 8, 2010)

*DAVES STUMP GRINDING*


I like it.


I get a residual/percentage right?


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jan 9, 2010)

Going Broke Stump Grinding


----------



## RVALUE (Jan 9, 2010)

That should be: Stump Broke and Grind, limited


----------



## climber338 (Jan 9, 2010)

stumpomatic grinding 

i actually saw an electomatic electrics running around town the other day its a funny name but it sure does stick out.


----------



## Tobystihl (Jun 16, 2019)

Stump Grindrs
We grind your stump with a smile....


----------



## ArtB (Jul 21, 2019)

if Canadian,

Chewbark, eh?


----------



## capetrees (Jul 21, 2019)

Stumpy McGrindaways


----------



## anlrolfe (Jul 21, 2019)

ChipTrees 
Paint the truck like WWII plane nose art with a scantley clad burlesque girl.... maybe not


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jul 21, 2019)

Hope he figured out a name for his business after 9 years, or no one will remember who did it.


----------



## Del_ (Jul 21, 2019)

Stump Humpers!


----------



## 2 stroke smoke (Sep 8, 2019)

Stump humpers  that's good, 

What about

stumpys's tree services 
You got a stump,
I got the grunt!

Picking a good name is hard, it's either taken, or not thought of, and in both cases, your wracking you brain

Taker easy!


----------



## kz1000 (Sep 8, 2019)

Daily bump and grind, we leave no stump behind!


----------



## kz1000 (Sep 8, 2019)

Daily bump and grind, we leave no stump behind!


----------



## grizz55chev (Sep 8, 2019)

kz1000 said:


> Daily bump and grind, we leave no stump behind!


I like it, you stump em, we bump em!


----------



## kz1000 (Sep 8, 2019)

We will get to the root of your problem!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 8, 2019)

ChippyChippy


----------



## xrockdawgx (Sep 17, 2019)

DC grinding "we do to stumps what politicians do to our country"


----------

